# Mailprobleme

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Dovecot-IMAP-Server, den ich je nach Workstation entweder mit KMail oder Mozilla Thunderbird und von auswärts mit SquirrelMail benutze. Jetzt habe ich allerdings Probleme mit den Kennzeichnungen, welche Nachrichten beispielsweise beantwortet sind. Die Mailclients zeigen das ja grafisch an, Thunderbird mit einem kleinen grünen Pfeil, SquirrelMail mit einem "A" usw.

Weiß jemand, wie diese Informationen oder auch z.B., ob eine Nachricht gelesen wurde, gespeichert wird? Zuerst dachte ich, der Client fügt da einfach ein Feld X-Answered: Yes oder sowas hinzu, aber das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein.

ChrisM

----------

## apraxas

hm Dovecot weiß ich nicht - aber mein Cyrus speichert es in der "seen-db". Faktisch müsste es der IMAP Standard hergeben, sprich IMAP kennt gewisse Zustände für Nachrichten (Seen, Answered u.Ä.). Also wird es Dovecot irgendwo zusammen mit den Nachrichten ablegen - denk ich doch mal...

----------

## think4urs11

ich denke mal in dovecot.index

http://wiki.dovecot.org/Design/Indexes

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

okay, dankeschön.

Was allerdings merkwürdig ist: Einige ältere Mails sind als beantwortet markiert und als ich diese Mails importiert hatte, hatte ich noch gar keinen IMAP-Server. Bei denen ist dann X-Status: RAC gesetzt. Ich vermute, das ist ein anderer Mechanismus, den mein Mailclient (KMail damals) für lokale Maildirs verwendet wird?

Weiß jemand, ob es irgendeinen Client gibt, der den Status einer Mail auf dem Server von Hand ändern lässt? Also z.B. das "beantwortet"-Flag setzen lässt, ohne wirklich zu antworten.

ChrisM

----------

## dakjo

Also ich würde das jetzt mit Perl und dem IMAP::Client Modul machen. http://search.cpan.org/~conteb/IMAP-Client-0.13/lib/IMAP/Client.pm

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

okay danke, werd ich mal probieren.

ChrisM

----------

